# Welcome



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Our estimator was greated at the front door yesterday morning by this


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

What did he do with it?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

That will wake you up.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Holy Moly!!! 

The only thing we normally have to cope with (in the UK) at the front door is a big humungous dog that wants to rip you apart.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

What I want to know is did he make the sale?


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

The Australian painters use those as boot laces.

Ask Crocodile Dundee.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You have to give him credit for getting the pic! I'd have needed a super duper zoom lens!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

The homeowners asked him to put it in a bucket!!!!!! and get rid of it


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

It does taste like chicken


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> The homeowners asked him to put it in a bucket!!!!!! and get rid of it


Mam... Sign here, here, and here, and I will get rid of this snake for you. When's a good start date? :laughing:


----------

